# Whos couch is it anyhow????



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Not yours! I'm a bad person I never let Marlo on the furniture when I got her. My Bassets always were but it is hard when you take them some where else, so I said no more. But Turtle gets on there and Richter thinks this is not fair but to bad. And now Maddie is taking over and Richter is like whats up. I'm a bad mom.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That looks a lot like our household setup...dogs taking over the couch! I love your pack of dogs.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> That looks a lot like our household setup...dogs taking over the couch! I love your pack of dogs.


Thanks! It is like a race to the couch if you want a seat here! LOL!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

They fit on it so perfectly, it DOES look like it was made just for them! I'll admit while I like the look of slimmer chic furniture, I did buy my oversized couch with the idea of snuggling with Tanis while watching tv.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh I'm pretty sure THEY know EXACTLY who's couch it is!! hahaha!!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

that's a great couch for them. nice pics.


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ohh how funny, looks like our house!! We just picked up a love seat hoping us humans would have a spot! ;-) Love your pics!!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Apparently it's not your couch. 

I don't let the dogs on the furniture...they got too uppity with that and became unruly. Now they get to sit or sleep on their comfy, fluffy doggy beds on the floor.

How old are your dogs and how long have they all been together?


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> Apparently it's not your couch.
> 
> I don't let the dogs on the furniture...they got too uppity with that and became unruly. Now they get to sit or sleep on their comfy, fluffy doggy beds on the floor.
> 
> How old are your dogs and how long have they all been together?


My pack is to lazy to be uppity with anything, LOL. The majority have been together for about 3+yrs. I keep adding so..........you get what I am saying. All but 2 are rescues. My male Mastiff and my gal yorkie I bought, the rest are rescues and have come into the pack within the last 3+ yrs. I am very fortunate the all get along. I often say they know how good they have it here, that is why they don't creat a stir! LOL.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm sorry.. but these pictures just CRACK me up! LOL! The couch is obviously NOT yours.. haha


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

LOVE the pictures!!!


----------

